# Complete guide to Overdriving Lights - Overdrive



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

This will give you complete understanding of how to overdrive lights!!!! :roll:

I found the following article, and this is a GREAT article:
http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html


----------



## leady (May 7, 2009)

This doesn't work for me, maybe I've done something wrong.

I went to home depot and bought one $6 t12 bulb and $10 bulb holder with the ballast in it. Ballast is Keystone 240tpes, I can't find it anywhere on the web including keystone's website so I'm not even sure if good for overdriving.

Anyway, after I reconfigure the wires for 2X, I don't see any difference in luminescent at all, at least not noticeable with my eyes.

This sucks since I need more cheap lights for my 60 gallon planted tanks.

I hope others have better luck.

*Edit*: Now that I've mess around some more, I can say that I was wrong before. It's definitely brighter. I can see with my eyes that the bulb is brighter now, not 2x brighter but maybe 1.5x or less brighter.

I'm wondering if I reconfigure the wires for 2 bulbs into 1 bulb, do I use twice the electricity? So if I overdrive one t12 40watt bulbs, am I using 80watts now?


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

You stated that the bulb is not 2x brighter, please note the following in the article I referenced:

"If you double the amount of current, you won’t get a bulb that’s two times brighter because the efficiency drops off a bit. So even after the increased current is made available, a bulb driven by a factor of two times its normal supply, only gets 1.7 times brighter. You can do a 1x, 2x, or 3x overdrive with a four-lamp ballast, but the efficiency drops. (4x output into one bulb is only 2.4 times as bright as normal). 

Also, you asked "I'm wondering if I reconfigure the wires for 2 bulbs into 1 bulb, do I use twice the electricity? So if I overdrive one t12 40watt bulbs, am I using 80watts now? 

The answer is no, cause you are overdriving the bulb, not the ballast. The ballast has a maxium output wattage. When you overdrive, you are supplying the maxium output wattage to one bulb rather than accross 2 bubls (normal condition). Hence the bulb is being supplied 2x the wattage.


----------



## ucdchan (May 9, 2009)

I'm trying to do the same thing with overdriving my T8 32w bulbs. I'm still confuse on your answer regarding the watt usage.

So let say the brightness increase 1.7 times for a 32w.
Does that mean the watt usage is 54.4w?
Or does that mean it's using 64w?

Also, anyone know what will happen if I have a 32w ballast, and overdrive (2x32w) a 40w tube?
Will it be at 40w or higher?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I can tell you two things: It will dramatically shorten the life of the cathode tube inside your bulb and wear out the phosphors prematurely.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

but , if you are using the inexpensive T12 48 inch GE plant and aquarium bulbs - cheap to replace - i built one of these units for myself - used 2 lights of america shoplights from walmart - worked out great for me - got some more light in my tank for just $20 in the fixture - its a fun project and it works - the LOA units are real slick to convert


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

ucdchan said:


> I'm trying to do the same thing with overdriving my T8 32w bulbs. I'm still confuse on your answer regarding the watt usage.
> 
> So let say the brightness increase 1.7 times for a 32w.
> Does that mean the watt usage is 54.4w?
> ...


((((First))))
Yes you are confused and you have me confused too. As far as wattage goes your ballast is rated for a max wattage. The ballast will always supply that max wattage, nothing more or less.

I am confused as to what you are doing to your T8 32w bulbs. What is the fixture?
1) 1, 2, 3, 4.... bulb steup?
2) What wattage bulb(s) are to be used in this fixture?

((((Second)))))
Brightness increase will never be 2x. When you supply a bulb with more watts then it is rated for the efficiency of the bulb decreases. Bulbs are rated for a certain wattage, because the wattage recommended is based for max efficiency bulb life and lighting. As you increase wattage to a bulb the efficiency decreases. So&#8230;&#8230; supplying a bulb with twice the wattage (2x) will approx equate to 1.7 times brightness.

((((Last))))
You said "Also, anyone know what will happen if I have a 32w ballast, and overdrive (2x32w) a 40w tube?
Will it be at 40w or higher?

You need to clarify what your saying
Ballast wattage is?
How many bulbs are you going to run and what are the recommended wattages of these bulbs?

*********Remember this example: When you overdrive, you are supplying the maxium output wattage of the ballast to one bulb rather than accross 2 bubls (normal condition). Hence the bulb is being supplied 2x the wattage.

So&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; if you have a 54 watt max ballast it was meant to run (2) 25 watt bulbs.

If you rewire the fixture to run (1) 25 watt bulb instead of (2) bulbs, then you are overdriving by 2x, meaning the bulb is getting twice the wattage it should. If you use (1) 32 watt bulb then you would be overdriving the bulb 1.5x


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Could you overdrive a Coralife aqualight PC fixture?


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

You can overdrive most fixtures. I mean what your asking is very general. If you don't have a basic understanding of electrical and have trouble understanding the attached guide at the begining of this thread, then I suggest you shouldn't overdrive lighting.

What is the fixture 2 x 54w, 4 x 54w, 2 x 65w, 4 x 65w....... etc


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Its a 1x65w CP lighting fixture


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

In this case you need no rewiring. You would just use a lower wattage bulb.

1.6x---- use a 40watt bulb
2x------ use a 32 watt bulb

Overdriving, is suppling a bulb with more wattage than what it is rated for. Also keep in mind the bulb life is not as long lasting


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

post some pix of the ones you built kc - we would love to see what you are talking about and have been making


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have just started playing around. A month ago I was asking questions in here and then found the following guide ---> http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html This gives exactly what is needed to do a project like this..... and has pics too.

I am currently making a fixture and reflectors to house an overdriven bulb, so it will be awhile.


----------



## ucdchan (May 9, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion KCFitz. I'm still trying to learn as I go.

Currently I have two light fixtures. Each have two 32w t8 bulbs.

I just picked up a 4 lamp electronic ballast last night. I think it's the same one as this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sylvania-Electronic-Ballast-4-LAMP-T8-UNIVERSAL-NEW_W0QQitemZ150345479488QQcmdZViewItem

If I replace the ballast in one of the light fixture, And hook up the 4 lamp ballast to power 2 tubes. It'll still use 128 watts of electricity right (32x4)?

And I put one 40w and one 32w bulb in this OD fixture?


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes.... it will supply 128 watts as long as you wire the (2) bulbs as if there was (4).










Also it is good that you have bought:
-an electronic ballast
-a ballast for T8 Bulbs since that what you will use
-a quick start ballast.

Your lucky you have fixtures already. I am hunting for some still. Good luck and looks like you have good the idea down.


----------



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting info...will have to try this one weekend [smilie=b:


----------

